# snapper



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I have an old snapper im guessing made in the late 70's early 80's It runs kinda rough but does run. Cuts nicely just got a new belt for mower. I was wondering how much it might be worth

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Graphics/snapperrer.gif looks similar to that except obviously not that good of condition and not new like that.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

The price differs in different markets, but I would say around $150- 300 if it's an electric start model.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no just manuel start so im figuring like like $100? or not even that much. Im going to fix it up this summer. All the electrical is crap and needs fixin


----------

